# [SOLVED]Problema con la instalacion de gnome

## n0dix99

Saludos.

El problema en especifico es con la instalacion del siguiente paquete:

* 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2612:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1990:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2004:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/temp/environment'.

Mi emerge --info es:

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2060_@_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Feb 2009 15:40:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/etc/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Alguien con alguna idea??Last edited by n0dix99 on Wed Feb 11, 2009 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> Alguien con alguna idea??

 

Hombre si pones el error pues lo mismo se nos ocurre algo ^^"

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/temp/build.log
```

----------

## n0dix99

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for THUMBNAILER... configure: error: Package requirements (swfdec-0.6 >= 0.6.0) were not met:

No package 'swfdec-0.6' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables THUMBNAILER_CFLAGS

and THUMBNAILER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/work/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2612:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1990:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line 2004:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2/temp/environment'.

----------

## Txema

¿Ves? ahora sí  :Smile: 

```
emerge -av media-libs/swfdec
```

Me parece increíble la cantidad de dependencias que fallan en gnome...

----------

## n0dix99

Gracias por la ayuda.

El paquete que me indicaste ya lo tenia instalado.

De todas formas lo reinstale, pero no funciono.

Sigo con el mismo problema.

[Update]:

Buscando en el error que sale dice esto:

checking for THUMBNAILER... configure: error: Package requirements (swfdec-0.6 >= 0.6.0) were not met:

No package 'swfdec-0.6' found

Parece que no consigue la version 0.6, pero yo instalo la 0.8.4. 

He hecho un revdep-rebuild, y no hace nada.

Sera que bajo a la version de swfdec para 0.6 haber si funciona??

----------

## Txema

Prueba a instalar este gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome

Si así tampoco funciona lo mismo es un bug...

----------

## n0dix99

La unica solucion que encontre en instalar

el paquete:

=media-libs/swfdec-0.6.8

Despues de esto si funciona.

Obviamente existe un bug con este paquete.

Gracias a todos los interesados en el tema.

----------

## i92guboj

La solución es reportarlo en bugzilla si es que nadie lo ha hecho aún, para que la dependencia sea solucionada en el ebuild.

----------

## n0dix99

En realidad el bug fue reportado ya. 

En esta direccion se encuentra:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233921

Me imagino que con eso basta.

----------

